# Mr. Blue Eyes - BNR 32 GTR - Holland



## Mr. Blue Eyes (Oct 8, 2006)

Hello people,

I am Michael aka Mr. Blue Eyes and 21 years

My Ride : Nissan Skyline R 32 GT-R 










-------------------------------------------------------------- 
ALGEMENE INFO: 
-------------------------------------------------------------- 

car: 
Nissan Skyline R32 GT-R 

Colour: 
Donkergrijs 

Year: 
1991

??? BHP 



-------------------------------------------------------------- 
MODS: 
-------------------------------------------------------------- 

Engine: 
RB26DETT, Twin Turbo 
R33 Turbo's 
R33 Fuelrail
Nismo N 1 Oil Pump
Nismo Downpipe
Nismo Engine mount set
Greddy Timing Belt
Greddy Oil Filler Cap
Greddy Oil Filter
Greddy Radiator Cap
Greddy Strut Tower Bar Front & Rear
Greddy Radiator Pipe 
Mocal Oil Cooler 
Oil Filter Relocation Kit 
Aluminium Radiator 
Carbon Garage Defender
Cusco Brake Stopper










Exhaust: 
Apexi Catback 3" 

Suspension: 
JIC Suspension 

Rims / Tyres: 
Buddyclub P1 Racing 17"x9J 
Falken FK 452 - 245/45/17

Brakes: 
Stoptech 355mm x 35mm front 
Brembo R33 rear 










Exterior: 
TBO bodykit 
Carbon hood 
Sparco Hoodpins
HID Bi-Xenon
Spoiler Removed










Interieur: 
Blitz Turbotimer 
Defi-link BF Olie pressure 
Defi-link BF Olie temp 
Defi-link BF Turbo pressure
Defi-link Control Unit II
AEM Wide band lambda 
Nismo Shift Knob
Nismo Short Shifter
Sparco Racing Wheel


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

oooo i like that ,reminds me of mine


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Mr. Blue Eyes said:


>


HELL YEAH!!!

- Kevin.


----------



## Kevingo (Feb 21, 2006)

Welcome Mike!:wavey: 

Very nice ride! :flame: 


Kevin


----------



## Mr. Blue Eyes (Oct 8, 2006)

thx guys for the response


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Love your wheels, seen them on a 180sx today

Also...very good introduction!


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

wow! that's awsome looking 32!


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks good, got to love the TBO aero kit.

Don't know about the back, but if some type of diffuser will look hardcore.


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

A few more pictures please if you have them, the car looks fantasticly clean!!


----------



## Mr. Blue Eyes (Oct 8, 2006)

@ Nocturnal : i haven't got a diffuser yet, any idea's ??

@inFOCUS : i have a photo shoot for a website this saterday, after that i will post some more pics


thx for the nice welcome


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Looking good man!!
Skylines seem to be all over Holland now, LOL.


----------



## Mr. Blue Eyes (Oct 8, 2006)

The new pics

with my girl friend, promo girl @ falken










from the back










With SkyRocker











See Ya


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Get that thing off your bonnet!!!!! Have you seen the mess that slugs make??uke: 
(I am only joking btw!)
Lovely car:smokin: 
Have you ever driven your car hard round track with those brakes on ?? if so what are they like??
Cheers:smokin:


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Great looking R32 :smokin:


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Michael!
Good to see you here:thumbsup:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

prachtig.

its not donkergrijs its dark grey


----------



## Mr. Blue Eyes (Oct 8, 2006)

LOL 

thx


----------



## Mr. Blue Eyes (Oct 8, 2006)

The car is now for sale

info or price's by PM


----------



## KING-GTR (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Mickeal , you own awesome R32 :bowdown1: even looks too hot to let your girl friend on the bonnet :flame:


----------



## AWoL (May 6, 2004)

*hmm*



Mr. Blue Eyes said:


> The new pics
> 
> with my girl friend, promo girl @ falken
> 
> ...


The pix say it all, lifes just not fair is it...?  :chuckle:


----------



## Kevingo (Feb 21, 2006)

lovely car! Mike what is going to be you next car ?


----------



## Mr. Blue Eyes (Oct 8, 2006)

i haven't decided yet..


----------



## Mr. Blue Eyes (Oct 8, 2006)

Update after a long time.

My last skyline is sold and have bought myself another one
Pro Import Motorsports has helped me to find a new skyline.

time for pics 




























The left one is my old car, than my new car and an the right a 32gts










Old vs New


----------



## Mr. Blue Eyes (Oct 8, 2006)

Some more pics.





























New Upgrade


----------



## Mr. Blue Eyes (Oct 8, 2006)

HKS downpipe and elbows.










Kevin working.. 



















Me new baby  




















grtzz


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

That looks a lot like the car I was gazumpped on a couple of months ago!!!


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Lovely updates :thumbsup:

I'm sure this car will rock after Kevin has done his work.:clap:


----------



## Mr. Blue Eyes (Oct 8, 2006)

PI Motorsports send me some new pics today


----------



## Kevingo (Feb 21, 2006)

mifn21 said:


> That looks a lot like the car I was gazumpped on a couple of months ago!!!


Michael bought the car from Peter a ex GTROC member on here about a month ago.

When the car came in we started to do some work on it. First of all cleaning the engine bay up. Endless-r Super Surge tank..The rest michael will post 

Cheers,
Kevin


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah it seems the seller went back on his word and decided he wanted more money for it


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Looks amazing Michael, see you and your car on the 23th!


----------



## Mr. Blue Eyes (Oct 8, 2006)

Some extra pics


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Mr Blue eyes, do you live near Capelle aan den IJssel?
When I was there on my motorcycle a couple of weeks ago I saw 2 dark coloured R32's blast through.


----------



## Mr. Blue Eyes (Oct 8, 2006)

Jes, i live there those sky's were my old and new.

stop next time


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Took this picture of your beautiful engine bay from the Dutch Skyline Club!


----------



## Mr. Blue Eyes (Oct 8, 2006)

Thx for that pic!!

Also a new helmet




























I work at a helmet importer, and this is our own brand.
really nice prices to :chuckle: 

DC Import BV


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Mr. Blue Eyes said:


> Jes, i live there those sky's were my old and new.
> 
> stop next time


LOL, I was stopped.
I was having a drink and a pitstop during motorcycle riding :chuckle:


----------



## Mr. Blue Eyes (Oct 8, 2006)

Update:

Car is ready now and is last tuesday mapped by gt-art

Vid Dyno 1

you can't see the HP good.

but it is now 523 Whp @ 1.2 bar

Vid Dyno 2

the car can do more, but for now its good


----------



## Kevingo (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice vids Michael. Nice result too mate! Congrats to you!

Nice engine built by Pro Import Motorsports (gheghe ....) and super mapping by Gary Passingham.


----------



## Mr. Blue Eyes (Oct 8, 2006)

*Technical specification 2009:*

*Engine:*
•	RB26 DETT
•	R32 early block – refreshed bottom end
•	R33 head
•	Fully balanced and counterweight crankshaft
•	ATI crank super damper kit 600-1000bhp
•	JE Forged pistons
•	Nismo engine bearings
•	HKS 1.2mm steel head gasket
•	HKS camshafts 272 / 272
•	HKS adjustable cam gears
•	HKS timing belt
•	HKS valvesprings
•	HKS fuel rail
•	HKS 6 x 680 cc fuel injectors
•	Sard fuel pressure regulator 1000bhp
•	Steelbraided fuellines
•	Tomei in-tank fuel pump
•	Greddy pro racing plugs
•	Splitfire coils
•	Pro import earth grounding kit
•	OS Giken STR 2 CD clutch
•	Endless-R surge tank
•	Infinity 90 mm throttle body
•	Greddy intake with customized piping
•	Garrett GT2860-5 x 2
•	HKS elbows
•	HKS downpipe
•	Ganador titanium racing exhaust
•	Mocal oil cooler
•	Trust oil sump
•	Nismo oil pump
•	Nismo water pump
•	Koyo 53mm radiator with electric fans
•	Greddy intercooler
•	*HALTECH Platinum Sport 2000*
•	Motul 300V competition 15W50
•	Nismo engine mounts

*Chassis:*
•	Endless 6-pot Big Brake kit
•	CCR ( carbon/ceramic ) brakepads
•	Steel braided brakelines
•	Big brake discs rear
•	HKS Kansai front strutbar front and cusco rear strutbar
•	Cusco swaybars front and rear
•	Tein flex suspension with EDFC
•	BBS LM edition 17” 9J ET20
•	Goodyear F1 255/40/17
•	Nismo original bodykit
•	HID xenon headlights
•	Nismo 1.5 way rear diff with V-spec diff cover
•	Hicas bar
•	Soild rear subframe bushes

*Interior:*
•	HKS kansai tension cage
•	HKS turbo timer
•	HKS boostcontroller 
•	Tein flex EDFC controller kit
•	Nismo solid shifter
•	Haltech IQ3 dash
•	Ltec racing wheel
•	Ltec racing chair + seatbelts
•	Circuit snap-off
•	Trust gearknob
•	AEM wideband lambda gauge
•	Class 5 alarm


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

dit lyk baie goed Mr.van den Adel! Ek hoop dat jy die kar baie gaan geniet.:thumbsup:


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

what body kit is that on your r32 the 1st one you had

looks very nice both of them


----------



## jasper99 (Jun 16, 2008)

the kit is TBO, i think Dave has the kit for sale if your interested


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks jasper99


----------



## Mr. Blue Eyes (Oct 8, 2006)

Yes it was the TBO kit indeed.











Early bottom, very happy with this


OS Giken clutch


----------



## Mr. Blue Eyes (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Mr. Blue Eyes (Oct 8, 2006)

Build by Pro Import Motorsports


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Blue Eyes (Oct 8, 2006)

Intro vid


----------



## iVeR (Jul 11, 2008)

i like the color on the engine covers


----------



## Kevingo (Feb 21, 2006)

*Vid of last weekend Show/meeting*

Pro Import Tuned R34 GTR and R32 GTR

R34GTR is running 510 AWHP. R32GTR Probably a littlebit more...

Cheers


----------



## Mr. Blue Eyes (Oct 8, 2006)

really good fun to drive :clap:


----------



## Mr. Blue Eyes (Oct 8, 2006)

Engine bay before:



Engine bay after:










Some other pics


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

wow

it was good as it was but now its just awesome


----------



## Mr. Blue Eyes (Oct 8, 2006)

a update after some time

Pro Import Motorsports is building a new engine for me, some of the specs 

Engine capacity is 2.7Liter
Rotational capability is lifted to 12,000 RPM and power handling is rated to 1600 HP

                             

Crankshaft: 4340 grade billet steel, fully counter weighted, knife edged, nitrided finish, fully balanced










Connecting Rods: 4340 grade billet steel, I-Beam construction (lighter and stronger than H-beam)










Pistons: JE / NITTO produced quality & unique design, forged T6 2816 aluminium alloy, low silicone content, contact reduction grooves,
accumulator groove, thick wall 93 Series 9310 nickel, carbon steel alloy pins, JE premium ring sets










Oilpump: EN Series billet steel, blueprinted, CNC machined cast alloy outer housing, flow raters (liters/min) 7000RPM 64.8


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Greet car will be looking forward to see it action at dutch time attack events in 2010
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rubenv (Jun 29, 2009)

very strong rebuild:thumbsup:


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Mr. Blue Eyes said:


> a update after some time
> 
> Pro Import Motorsports is building a new engine for me, some of the specs
> 
> ...


These parts look really top draw if not better than some of the jap stuff who/where do you get them from and how much gbp£ are they in comparison to say HKS,TOMEI,JUN etc?


----------



## Mr. Blue Eyes (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi Daz,

for prices its best to send an email to Pro Import Motorsports ( [email protected] ) they are distributor of NITTO


----------



## RB26NL (Sep 8, 2008)

ey Mike


----------



## Kevingo (Feb 21, 2006)

Mike shouldn't you put this topic in: "Projects forum" instead of gallery?

Cheers dude!


----------



## Graphtuner (Nov 3, 2008)

12.000 rpm?
damn!!!


----------



## Kevingo (Feb 21, 2006)

*Mikeyy*

Your parts arrived today  :bowdown1:


----------

